# GT Avalanche Aufbau als SSP



## Kelme (18. Januar 2008)

Das da:







ist die Basis in GrÃ¶Ãe XL fÃ¼r meinen ersten Singelspeeder.
Grundidee: PreisgÃ¼nstige Kombination aus vorhandenen, gebrauchten und neuen Teilen.
Ein guter Fang war wohl das Hinterrad mit einer Mavic 717-er und dieser Nabe. Eine White ENO excentric mit einem 16-er Shimano Freilaufritzel und auf der Gegenseite einem 15-er Miche-Starr-Ritzel:






Das gibt die Chance den Rahmen ohne Kettenspanner zu fahren, obwohl vertikale Ausfallenden dran sind. Sehr schÃ¶n. So wollte ich das. Das Vorderrad - ebenfalls mit einer 717-er kommt aus vorhandenen BestÃ¤nden und wird bei Bedarf (er wird seltener werden) wieder dem Stevens zurÃ¼ck gegeben.
Die Gabel an der Front wird gerade und direkt, obwohl ich noch zweifle, ob die EinbauhÃ¶he der P-Bone zum Rahmen passt. Es wird versucht.






Mit der Gabel und der der Hinterradnabe ist das Thema Bremsen auch vorgegeben. SchÃ¶n schwarz und fÃ¼r unter 50,- â¬ fÃ¼r Bremsen und Hebel fiel die Wahl auf eine AVID SD. Nichts berauschendes, aber eine Ultimate ist definitv zu teuer und silber wollte ich nicht am Rad haben. Also die da:






und die Hebelchen sehen am Race Face Evolve AM Lenker (breit und stabil) in Kombination mit dem RF Evolve XC Vorbau und den RF Good 'n Evil-Griffen so aus:






Aus der Abteilung Gebrauchtteile kommt der Sattel - ein Flite Titanium Kevlar -, der mit einer neuen RF Evolve SattelstÃ¼tze kombiniert wird. Das schaut dann so aus.






Es braucht noch ein wenig UHU Endfest, um das Heck wieder in Ordnung zu bringen, aber dann passt das.
Neue Auffkleber sind besorgt, denn Rahmen und Gabel sollen neu gepulvert werden. Ich fÃ¼rchte ich werde die Farbe erst bei der Ansicht der Muster in der Lackiererei entscheiden. Warnung: Ich habe nicht den Anspruch eine Originallackierung da drauf zu zaubern.
Als Pedal wird ein Shimano XT-PD540M verbaut. Die Verbindung zwischen Rahmen und Pedal sind noch der grÃ¶Ãte offene Punkt. Es wÃ¼rde wohl eine schwarze Race Face Kurbel gut passen, die mit einem Vierkantlager kombiniert wird (Kettenlinie!). Zu finden ist in ersten Versuchen sowas aber nicht oft. Das Lager schon, die Kurbel seltener.
Steuersatz, Schnellspanner vorn, Befestigungsschrauben fÃ¼r den Flaschenhalter und SattelstÃ¼tzenklemme werden ein Farbtupfer.

Wer also Tipps hat, kann mir helfen und weil das Rad noch nicht zusammen gebaut ist, bin ich nicht vÃ¶llig beratungsresistent.






Ach ja. Rahmennummer: P1029-0    1GT3B05566 (wenn das jemanden was sagt). Ich schÃ¤tze den Rahmen so auf Baujahr 2003. Discaufnahme vorhanden.


----------



## Kint (18. Januar 2008)

da du die farbe ja noch nciht weiss(t)   kann ich mein veto bezüglich der roten ecken am sattel zurücknehmen. viele sispeeder fahren ja gerne 180er kurbeln - also zb ne lx aus de 93er serie ? und was für ne VR nabe solls denn werden ? habe hier noch ne white industries (rs disk Qr version) zu liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (19. Januar 2008)

Was die Farbe angeht, würde ich den Rahmen so lassen wie er jetzt ist. Das ist doch eine tolle Farbe.


----------



## Kelme (19. Januar 2008)

Das Vorderrad ist schon komplett mit einer DT Hügi Sport. Das brauche ich nur aus dem Stevens raus nehmen und in den Singlespeeder einbauen. Die roten Farbtupfen finde ich gar nicht so schlecht. Das wiederholt sich am Vorbau und an den den Bremshebeln. Bei einem Wechsel der Rahmenfarbe kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Steuersatz, Schnellspanner vorn, Flaschenhalterschrauben und Sattelklemme auch rot werden. Potential haben dann noch die Kurbelschrauben.
Der neue Lack macht aus meiner Sicht schon deshalb Sinn, wenn man den vorhandenen aus der Nähe betrachtet. Weitere Option: alle Zuganschläge wegfeilen, die für einen Singlespeeder nicht gebraucht werden.


----------



## Kelme (5. März 2008)

Mmmhh, ja, also jetzt war ja länger Funkstille und Wartepause. Zwischenzeitlich sind ein paar Teile angekommen (es war aber kein großes Paket):





Gestern kam der Rahmen und die Gabel vom Lackierer. Der Gabel hat es dort so gut gefallen, dass sie morgen gleich noch einen Tag dort verbringt und sich dabei dem matten Finish des Rahmens anpasst. Glänzende Gabel am matten Rahmen sieht bei gleicher Farbe äußerst bescheiden aus (finde ich).






Detail:






Plan: Kommende Woche Jungfernfahrt. Mal schauen, ob es was wird. Wenn's dann rollt, werde ich überlegen, ob es "hier" bleibt, oder in die SSP-Fraktion überwechselt .


----------



## hoeckle (5. März 2008)

Sehr schönes Projekt. 

Aber bei der Rahmenfarbe wären orange Anbauteil natürlich der Hit... Und zufällig gibt das gerade von UMF in Form von Naben,Lenker, Sattelstütze und Schnellspannern....  




Appetizer...


----------



## Janikulus (5. März 2008)

geile Farbkombi!


----------



## versus (5. März 2008)

das sieht sehr vielversprechend aus ! bin mal gespannt auf nach dem w.e. !


----------



## toncoc (6. März 2008)

herrmann, das wird was.
kommst du damit nach lambrecht? (nicht das du fährst, aber ...)


----------



## Kelme (6. März 2008)

toncoc schrieb:


> ...kommst du damit nach lambrecht? (nicht das du fährst, aber ...)


Aber sowas von. Das wird mein "Kurierrad" für alle Botengänge, die ich während der Veranstaltung zu erledigen habe. Ich könnte es ja an diesem Tag dann "fixed" fahren .


----------



## Kelme (10. März 2008)

Endlich mal bei Tageslicht und die Gabel ist jetzt auch matt.





Diese Woche muss da noch was passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (10. März 2008)

Sieht wirklich Klasse aus, hast Du da mal die RAL Nr oder ist das selbst gemischt? Mit den roten Hopeteilen wird das ein echter Hingucker.

Die P-Bone passt vom Erscheinungsbild prima, könnte aber etwas zu kurz sein. Wie hoch ist die denn?


----------



## Kelme (11. März 2008)

Das ist RAL 6019 - Weißgrün.
Höhe der Gabel muss ich noch nachmessen. Die roten Nokons sind auch da. Aus Restbeständen werde ich ein paar schwarze Perlen dazwischen fädeln, damit es nicht zu rot wird.


----------



## Deleted61137 (11. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Die P-Bone passt vom Erscheinungsbild prima, könnte aber etwas zu kurz sein. Wie hoch ist die denn?




395mm


----------



## Kelme (11. März 2008)

Neuer Stand der Dinge. Ich habe die Teile zusammen gesteckt. Erste Vermutung: Die Winkel sehen nicht so schlimm aus, trotz kurzer Gabel. Das sieht fahrbar aus.
Weil es ein paar Bilder mehr sind, nur in klein. Alles im Fotoalbum zu betrachten.


----------



## Kelme (12. März 2008)

So. Steuersatz und Bremsen sind jetzt auch dran. In der Grabbelkiste fand sich kein schwarzer Spacer, aber der wird noch getauscht. Jetzt noch offen: Kurbel, Innenlager (die beiden Sachen müssen von einem Rad demontiert werden), Kettenblatt (Bestellung!) und Kette (liegt schon im Regal). 
Das Hinterrad muss noch mittig zentriert werden. Es läuft so 2 bis 3 mm aus der Spur.


----------



## Master | Torben (13. März 2008)

Wow!!! 
Die Farbkombi is ja echt äußerst genial!!!
Wenn mein SSP nicht nur für die Stadt wäre würd ich ja direkt auch mal eine neue Farbe ins Auge fassen....

PS: Eine Frage hätte ich noch - wieviel wiegt das Radl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (13. März 2008)

Jetzt mal bei Tageslicht. Der Spacer wurde schon gegen einen in Schwarz getauscht.



 

 



Zum Gewicht sage ich was, wenn Innenlager, Kurbel, Kettenblatt und Kette montiert sind. Ich denke, ihr habt eine Vorstellung wie sehr ich die Teile herbeiwünsche.


----------



## Kelme (29. März 2008)

Da heute alle Teile für den Antrieb da waren, wurde schnell montiert und ausprobiert.





Richtig fahren wir auch schon und die ersten 2,5 Buckel für Pfälzer Verhältnisse sind geknackt.





An dem Rad fehlt nichts. Gar nichts.


----------



## kingmoe (29. März 2008)

Seeeehr sexy  
Zum Glück war es nicht zum Wettbewerb fertig


----------



## Backfisch (29. März 2008)

Kelme schrieb:


> An dem Rad fehlt nichts. Gar nichts.



Volle Zustimmung


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2008)

Saustark! Dem Rad fehlt nichts, und auch nichts zuviel. Perfekt!


----------



## Bastieeeh (29. März 2008)

Ich gebe den anderen nur eingeschränkt Recht. Das Schaltauge ist meiner Meinung nach zuviel, ansonsten gehört das Rad zur absoluten Spitzenklasse!


----------



## Master | Torben (29. März 2008)

Stellt sich mir immernoch die Gewichtsfrage


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2008)

Ich schätze mal zwischen 9-10 kg


----------



## Kelme (29. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> ... Das Schaltauge ist meiner Meinung nach zuviel, ...


Da feil ich noch einen Flaschenöffner draus.

Gewicht: 9,85 Kg - Spaß: unbegrenzt


----------



## tomasius (30. März 2008)

Hallo!

Schön, schön, schön. 

Die Farbkombination gefällt, Rad sieht nach viel Spaß aus.  

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

